# 5/19 Flounder



## Fish Xpress (Apr 18, 2008)

Had a chance to go last night. Got 5 good ones and two sheepshead . Saw three more flounder that got away. Water was muddy so it was hard to see.


----------



## Fish Xpress (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice ones!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

The catch was good considering the water was muddy making it hard to see.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice! All these good reports are making me want to go again....


----------

